

Ask HN: Recommendation for book related to ethics and hacking/computers? - ciscoriordan

I need to write a book report on a book related to ethics, computers, and public policy.  There aren't any books that I have in mind, so I'm looking for recommendations.  An interesting biography of a hacker would probably work.  Thanks.
======
jacquesm
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cuckoo%27s_Egg_%28book%29>

------
mbrubeck
Larry Lessig's books are especially strong on public policy.

------
wmf
The Hacker Crackdown?

------
tjpick
Stallman biography?

